# Choosing a cordless drill carpentry?



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I would if I was you. They ten to be more heavy duty and only cost a few bucks more. We use the hammer feature a lot when drilling for Tapcon screws. It also will do a decent job drilling up to 1/2" holes for shield anchors and such.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't know... but I want to see the responses,,,, I don't really understand why they are any advantage..

Also... Just as a suggestion... I think the primary consideration is the battery and battery replacement, and keeping all your battery tools in the same battery (and charger).

I don't know if they still do, but Ridgid used to have a lifetime replacement on the battery.

I started with Craftsman and kinda locked in now, and replace my batterys every two-three years, but I have to buy the extended guarantee.

They are a good quality DIY tool, but they do get overused by me and I do have to exercise the replacement quite often.

I don't know what will happen when Sears finally goes out of business.

Good luck


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I may be mixed up with what drill you are refering to... isn't there a hammer drill, with a very little up/down cam, for basically concrete drilling.
That's not what I was refereing to (I have a Bosh Bulldog that zips thru concrete)

There is a new type drill that just has a impact effect (no up/down). I don't know what they offer ... maybe a little more torque effect, but I find low gear on my regular 19.2 to handle most everything.:huh:


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Looking at the new Makita, Bosch, or DeWalt.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

CJIII said:


> Looking at the new Makita, Bosch, or DeWalt.


Cool... go quality... your battery replacements will get costly thru time though (I eat'm up).

Not quite sure on the Dewalt though. I have several corded old DEWalts I love, but Black Decker got Dewalt several years ago, and I just don't know about them anymore. Check it out


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Try this thread- http://www.diychatroom.com/f29/cordless-drill-help-181356/
There are a couple other threads in the tool board as well addressing drills.
I use Ryobi around the house and for light duty at work.
Just bought their hammer drill and I find myself reaching for it to drill simple holes- but then my other drill is about worn out


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

CJ---You need two battery drills---

first and most useful is a drill--just a regular drill

That will make holes and drive screws---get that one first.

Next would be an impact gun---They are great at driving screws --but not much good for anything else---and they are small--another nice thing .

Skip the battery hammer drill---seldom used by a carpenter--and usually not very good ,as hammer drills go---when you need a hammer drill,get a corded one---Bosch makes a dandy one.

As to brands of battery tools? I like Ryobi---it has no snob appeal and will not let you brag about the thing---but the batteries are half the price of other brands---I've never killed one---and they are cheap enough that I have about 5 of them. (Handy when installing cabinets--one drill for every different bit or driver)


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> CJ---You need two battery drills---
> 
> first and most useful is a drill--just a regular drill
> 
> ...


Mike:
I have been a carpenter for 30 years. I have many drills corded and cordless. I use the hammer feature quite often on the cordless. Reading many of CJ;s posts, it is obvious that he intends to use his drills on the job as well as at home. Like I stated earlier, the price difference is minimal and in my opinion, well worth the difference.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Might be a good point--I've always had a corded hammer drill--so I never got a battery one---When you need a hammer drill,there is no substitute--

I would still suggest a corded hammer drill---


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Personally I think those impact drivers are over hyped. There loud and slow. I can screw off a deck much faster with my cordless drill driver and without waking up the neighborhood. 

The impact driver is certainly an improvement when it comes to phillip head screws but the days of stripping phillips all but disappeared when the torx screws hit the market. 

Another issue I've seen with the impact when it comes to deck screws is occasionally knocking some of the coating off the head of the screw (ya I know it's the screws fault). 

I do like how compact the impacts are though, I'd sure would like to add one of the little right angle ones to my box.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

for framing purposes using a cordles hammer drill only really works in concrete that is still green i.e. one month old or less. if you get into a renovation situation where your trying to drill into 60 year old concrete a cordless will hardly dent the concrete. you need a sds hammer


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ron, I have a cordless angle drill---I don't use it very often,but boy am I glad that I own it--there are times it is the best or only choice.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I've had this little corded one for years, it's one of my favorites. Don't use it often but when you need it, it can save the day.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

those right angle drills are really handy actualy but its more a specialized item.. two buddies of mine specialzie in hardwood stair installs and commercial millwork instals. they both have the cordless right angle impact from makita. they need them to be able to screw glue blocks in place for stair installs so they have no visable fasteners in the face of the risers or treads. everything is done from behind


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

When I did millwright work,we had a set of shorty drill bits to go with the angle drill.

The guy I worked with was a master at sharpening bits---he collected all of the broken bits and made shorties out of them.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Check into the DeWalt 20 volt Lith Ion drill and Impact combo kits.


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am going to get the Bosch DDS181-02


----------



## koziolekmateok (Jun 22, 2013)

I did some research and the DEWALT DCK211S2 12-Volt would probably be your best choice :thumbup:

They have been my go to on finishing up my basement. There are some great reviews here if you are interested, they also review Makita.


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Why did you remend the 12 volt over the 18 volt?


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

koziolekmateok said:


> I did some research and the DEWALT DCK211S2 12-Volt would probably be your best choice :thumbup:
> 
> They have been my go to on finishing up my basement. There are some great reviews here if you are interested, they also review Makita.
> 
> In the age of 18&20 vlt batteries available for power tools, I would imagine that most people have moved on from the 12vlt.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

sublime2 said:


> In the age of 18&20 vlt batteries available for power tools, I would imagine that most people have moved on from the 12vlt.


Specially since the 20 volt version of that combo is only 199


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

well honestly the 20v thing is just a marketing ploy. they are actually 18 . the 20v comes in when you check the battery with a voltage tester.. when its fresh off the charger it will read 20v but do it again while using the tool and it actually reads 18v


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

CJIII said:


> Why did you remend the 12 volt over the 18 volt?


Because he is a spammer, and has been reported.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I bought some of those m12 Milwaukee. One drill and one impact. Oh man those impact drivers are really load for sure. Someone stole my impact driver and I do miss it. Those little drills are nice for taking up a ladder, but other than that they are total junk. I may by another one because of there size. The handle that holds the battery separates, the gears inside strip, the triggers breaks. It got old have to drive across town to trade them in, not to mention it took a week to get them back. I am switching over to ryobi as well. I wish the cordless hammer drill was never invented.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

try out the new m12 fuel brushless line, they can almost go head to head with a 18v by bosch or makita any day. going from milwaukee to ryobi is like trying to drive on the highway and not get passed while doing 20 mph


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

+1 on the M12 line. I have the M12 drill/driver, as well as the bigger V18. Since I got the M12 I hardly use the big drill. The M12 does just about everything I ask of it and is very easy to carry around, especially going up and down a ladder. The battery charge lasts forever and recharges in less then 1 hour.


----------



## Locsmithy (Feb 26, 2021)

CJ21 said:


> I need a 18volt cordless drill for carpentry projects, I am wondering do I need one with a hammered function?


For hardwood! Very Very Hard Wood.

Nope, you do not need that feature, but it is in most of the better driver drills. Occasionally, you might need it... and it will be there.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

8 year old thread. Answering more current threads will garner more conversations as the posters may or may not be still active on the forums. Answering 8 or 14 year old threads falls on deaf ears.


----------

